

Fierce competition or world of opportunities? - Tichy

Should life be easy? On the one hand it seems to me the world is an incredibly interesting place, and there are countless opportunities to explore. On the other hand, it turns out to be rather hard to make a living.<p>I just wonder if I am doing something wrong. Should life be more straightforward, in the sense that you just do what you enjoy and are successful with it? Do other people have a better instinct (inner guide)? Or am I completely mistaken, because news about success stories travels faster than the failures?
======
wallflower
"Success is the process of living your life working toward worthy goals. And
here is the brain tweak: once you reach your goals, you are no longer a
success! You must set new goals!...Success is not being debt-free, having
cars, going on vacations or buying expensive toys.

Success is living your life working toward worthy goals. If you are sincerely
and diligently working your business on a consistent weekly basis, and you
have your reasons for doing the business in front of you daily, then you are a
success!"

It is _very_ easy to default to a routine of doing the same thing every day
(same route to work, same post-work routine). I think that is the challenge -
to make more use of your time, to not confuse activity/being busy with
productivity/effectiveness

------
noodle
life is hard and success stories travel faster than failure. failure is
common, success is not. most people don't enjoy what they do. most people
aren't successful.

however, making life successful/enjoyable/etc. isn't terribly difficult, it
just requires time, smarts, and effort to make it happen. most people don't
want to, don't realize they can, or are stuck in situations where they can't
devote any of those things to improving their life.

edited to add: i never really answered the "question". due to the things that
i mentioned previously, life is in fact full of opportunity. most people don't
rise up to take or make a lot of the opportunities that are out there floating
around.

